# Love handles



## Queenbrocolli (Jun 17, 2014)

This is my biggest fat spot that I cannot shift... I'm losing weight on my waist but love handles don't seem to be shifting at all  any tips or advice be really appreciated

thanks.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Just got to concentrate on losing more fat my friend. It's all down to genetics and where the most body fat is stored. I'm sort of like you myself love handles are last place even though I can get full 6pack but still some fat on my obliques, however my quads have virtually no fat stored lol. I get quad veins and they even start to become striated in low teen body fat percent.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Yep, its diet im afraid. My love handles are the last place to go and the first place to get fat again! Lol


----------



## Queenbrocolli (Jun 17, 2014)

No hope then


----------



## Adam7969 (Jul 15, 2014)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Just got to concentrate on losing more fat my friend. It's all down to genetics and where the most body fat is stored. I'm sort of like you myself love handles are last place even though I can get full 6pack but still some fat on my obliques, however my quads have virtually no fat stored lol. I get quad veins and they even start to become striated in low teen body fat percent.


This is almost identical to myself. I actually have quad sirations with no abs showing sometimes. At the moment I can see the top 4 abs, just lol and have veins on my quads delts and biceps and triceps. Very frustrating genetics!


----------



## Gaijin (Jan 26, 2014)

im in the same position and even started a thread on this asking the same questions...after years of dieting up and down ive come to the conclusion you can either keep dropping body fat and end up looosing all kinds of muscle and looking like rent boy from trainspotting or lipo...some would say we should just except but bollocks to that lol


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 18, 2012)

diet, diet, diet

if you want you could try a workout "spot reduction", there are studies that support this theory, then prove it does not cost anything

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spot_reduction


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Yohimbine HCL may help..


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

cut sugar and any sugary meals fruits fruits juice etc


----------

